# Signature Size?



## riccbhard (Apr 29, 2007)

I came back for a visit to here after being gone for a few months, and upon going to change 10.4.6 in my signature to 10.4.9, I get a lovely message telling me the signature cannot be longer than 5 lines?

What gives?


----------



## bobw (Apr 29, 2007)

Scott may have put a limit on this. Some people used lengthly signatures.


----------



## fryke (Apr 29, 2007)

I'd limit it to 2 or 3 lines, personally.
Edit: I'd limit it to 4 lines, personally.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah, I noticed this as well when I wanted to change the OS version some time ago.  Ah well.


----------



## icemanjc (May 16, 2007)

So in other words, if you have more than 5 lines, leave it! So you don't have to make it smaller!


----------



## mdnky (May 20, 2007)

We always had a suggested limit of no more than 5 normal sized lines in the past (about 6 small sized lines).  Usually a Mod would PM the person who had a longer signature and request it be shortened.  Seems now there's a way to enforce that through the VB software running the site.

Lately there's been an increasing number of members who had way too long of signatures.


----------

